
Tiny Hard Drive Uses Single Atoms to Store Data - chapulin
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tiny-hard-drive-uses-single-atoms-to-store-data-1468854001
======
CarolineW
Several submissions of this item:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577)
(sciencenewsline.com)

Which will win the race for votes?

------
noxin
Unpaywalled article: [http://gizmodo.com/record-setting-hard-drive-writes-
informat...](http://gizmodo.com/record-setting-hard-drive-writes-information-
one-atom-a-1783740015)

